#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  hoi ik zoek lief man met een beperking.

## huis je boom je beesje

ik regeer niet meer

----------


## Mika'il

> Hoi zoek een lief man een beperking.
> Maar hij mag ook natuurlijk doof zijn want gebarentaal heb ook kunnen leren. Ik vind zelf dat er weinig Marokkaanse er zijn die beperking hebben. Als jullie meer willen weten dan wil pm dan maar.


Mag hij alleen Marokkaanse Zijn

----------


## gewoonwalid

hallo ik heb je bericht gelezen ik heb geen beperiking maar heb toch gereageerd ik hoop snel iets van je te horen gr

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Hoi zoek een lief man een beperking.
> Maar hij mag ook natuurlijk doof zijn want gebarentaal heb ook kunnen leren. Ik vind zelf dat er weinig Marokkaanse er zijn die beperking hebben. Als jullie meer willen weten dan wil pm dan maar.


Assalaamu Alaykum wa Rahmatullaahi wa Barakatuh 

deze broeder verdient een kans ----->http://www.maroc.nl/forums/man-zoekt...er-poging.html


wa Alaykum Salaam wa Rahmatullaahi wa Barakatuh

----------


## Tuinman59

Hallo, wat een bijzonder bericht "je zoekt ..." Maar wat voor beperkingen zoek je dan en wat mag het wel en niet zijn.

----------


## fir

salam , alles goed daar , wat zoek jij precies??, groete firas

----------


## Cleo_patra

k ben eigenlijk best benieuwd naar waarom je perse iemand zoekt met een beperking??

----------


## Litami

assalem aleykoum

----------


## 28,pittig maar lief

> Hoi zoek een lief man een beperking.
> Maar hij mag ook natuurlijk doof zijn want gebarentaal heb ook kunnen leren. Ik vind zelf dat er weinig Marokkaanse er zijn die beperking hebben. Als jullie meer willen weten dan wil pm dan maar.


Dit is inderdaad wel een apart bericht..

----------


## hussien

salaam alaikoum ik ben een heel aardige jongeman maar ik heb een ziekte schizofrenie dat is erg zwaar
voor de rest ben ik gezond maar die ziekt is mijn beperking en ik mis nog een vrouw

----------


## wuld

hoi huisje boompje beesje
Ik zou meer willen weten

----------


## drismjhh

Salam mo3laykoum, Ik heb een beperking en dat is dat ik gek ben op vrouwen en daarom ben ik opzoek naar 2 vrouw.

----------

